# Ping G20 Driver



## steve_wood (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I posted a thread a while back and somehow my account disappeared.  Anyway I bought a Ping G20 driver and thought I would share my initial thoughts on it. 

For the past few months I had been struggling with my driver so much so that I just stopped using it and started hit a 5 wood off the tee.  So I had a look around at other drivers realized that some where not in my price range most notabley the taylor made and headed down to my local pro to have a look at the Galloway and Ping drivers.     After a few layers of tape are added we are heading to do the practice area.

First I thing I noticed was how light the ping driver was compared to my crappy old Dunlop job.  This thing is really light almost feather light which felt strange at first.    the 2nd thing I noticed was the size of the head.  Just for the record this is my first big headed driver.  It looked huge!   The club had a r-flex shaft on it which for me was perfect.  I have a really fast swing.   The first couple of hits sent the ball far and with a nice little fade on it.  This is NOT my usually drive, my usually drive either goes dead straight for a long distance or has a huge slice which if I am brutally honest is what happens 99% of the time.  However every hit with the ping sent it far and with this slight fade.  Not one slice, not one dodgy hit just a constant fade with good length.  I tried the Galloway next and it was pretty much the same but in the end I went with the G20, future proofing myself for at least a year and if I was on the 18th and needed a good hole to win a match I would have preferred it if the ping was in my bag.     Few people have said they don't like the looks well looks are always in the eye of the beholder and I think it looks much better than the taylor made r11.  No way could a high handicapper like myself pull off a white driver its a kin to watching some useless Sunday league footballer who dons the brightly coloured boots in my eyes.  Still each to their own.

Following day I headed down to the range and hit several baskets of balls with it.  I can honestly say that this club really does flatter me.  Every shot I was more than happy with, there was the odd slice but they where few and far between but the vast majority of them where long and with this slight fade.  I noticed that if I slowed my swing down I would hit it straight and about 250 yards.  I prefer the longer distance and the fade.  

All in all I am well happy with it.  So much so that I am going to get a G20 hybrid in the future.   I still have to use it out on the course but I am playing tomorrow so I'lll up date this sometime over the weekend.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rockitmangg (Oct 7, 2011)

Steve

Interested to see a review about the G20.  Especially like the white driver/high-handicapper commen LOLt! I have a G15 driver and swear by it.  I can relate to your view about a club flattering you, I feel the same about the G15.
I had a play in the pro shop with a G20...it has what I can only describe as an elongated tail compared to the G15 (sorry don't know the technical term for the rear-end of the club...'tail' is all I can think off) and other than that the look and especially the feel of the club seems to be virtually the same as the G15.

Which brings me to my point.  I feel a little uncomfortable with Ping bringing out the very, very similar G20 so soon after the universally acclaimed G15. Smacks a little of commercial exploitation to me.

Enjoy that G20 of yours, I'm sticking with the G15 for a while yet !!


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Oct 7, 2011)

you say you have a fast swing, surely the stiff shaft would suit you more then?!!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 8, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			you say you have a fast swing, surely the stiff shaft would suit you more then?!!
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was thinking.

Oh. And it's *Callaway *by the way, not *Galloway
*


----------



## Slicer30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice review mate.

Giving up on my Nike Driver, it was the first big spend I had when I took the game up on a serious basis.  Got a deal on it online with a stiff shaft and pretty much sure now that my swing speed is not getting the best out of it.  

the Ping Drivers getting lots of rave reviews so might go and test a few out.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 9, 2011)

Tried the G20 but not too keen on the elongated head or the sound when the ball is struck with it. Gonna stick with my G5 for now, still one of the best looking clubs out there in my opinion.


----------



## steve_wood (Oct 10, 2011)

I did try a stiffer shaft but I got on better with the R-Flex.  My swing speed is about 110/115mph and it seems to with stand that no problem.

OK so first round of Golf with it was on Saturday in the rain.  What can I say.  Its a great club and I can now drive with a lot more confidence than before.  Easily hitting 250 - 275 yards with relative ease and not giving it the beans.  When I did give it some though it really flew but I have a injury on my lactoral muscles and that just seems to make it worse plus it makes my slice return.  When I took it nice and easy every drive was on the fairway which for me is a massive improvement.  My tree finder golf balls where a complete failure as not once did they land near or around the trees!    Only 2 poorish shots all round but I am putting those down to that feeling you get when your soaked and you can feel your club slip through your hand.  All weather glove is required I reckon. 

All in all I really like this driver and I think for the money its a complete bargain.  I will defo be buying a G20 Hybrid.

OH I also purchased a lovely little Taylor made 58/12 wedge.  Awesome little club!  I love it to bits.  Will be looking to get a 52/8 this weekend.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 16, 2012)

High handicapper bombing 250-275??

No wonder I struggle these days if that's my competition! Anyway thanks for the review its in my "to try" list today. I do hear it plays long but I'll not be hitting 250-275.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

250-275 yards in wet conditions... and in regular flex, i need one i must have one...


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			Exactly what I was thinking.

Oh. And it's *Callaway *by the way, not *Galloway
*

Click to expand...

Good cheese by the way.


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			250-275 yards in wet conditions... and in regular flex, i need one i must have one...
		
Click to expand...

I need one of his DMD's lol


----------



## Lump (Jan 16, 2012)

my swing speed is pretty much the same and I'm lucky to hit the ball 240yrds in this weather. Is your distance qouted from what you see at the range?


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 16, 2012)

Lump said:



			my swing speed is pretty much the same and I'm lucky to hit the ball 240yrds in this weather. Is your distance qouted from what you see at the range?
		
Click to expand...

I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.  I do this on a regular basis as well.  Its not me doing the work though, its the club.   I have always been a big hitter its just that I can be a little bit irratic at times.   The G20 seems to elimate the irratic side to my game.  If only all golf clubs where like this.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 16, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.  I do this on a regular basis as well.  Its not me doing the work though, its the club.   I have always been a big hitter its just that I can be a little bit irratic at times.   The G20 seems to elimate the irratic side to my game.  If only all golf clubs where like this.
		
Click to expand...

Oh Lordy.... Do you know what you have just started?

Ps.. You do know that the GPS is telling you yards to the green, not from the tee? 
Just kidding mate...:thup:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.  I do this on a regular basis as well.  Its not me doing the work though, its the club.   I have always been a big hitter its just that I can be a little bit irratic at times.   The G20 seems to elimate the irratic side to my game.  If only all golf clubs where like this.
		
Click to expand...

Whats your hc steve... im assuming cat1/cat2.....


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't have one.  I had a 20 year break from the game at that point my handicap was 12 and dropping very fast but booze, women and cars entered my life and well it all went down hill from there.  I started playing again in August last year.    I should really hand some cards in I guess but I just can't be bothered with all the plava of competitions.  I just play for fun these days.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

fair play, sometimes i wish i played for just fun not worrying about scores.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			fair play, sometimes i wish i played for just fun not worrying about scores.
		
Click to expand...

I bet if you were hitting 325 yards you wouldn't worry about scores either


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I bet if you were hitting 325 yards you wouldn't worry about scores either

Click to expand...

if i was hitting 325 id be staying on the range and hitting balls over the fence all day... the bays are heated there... e


----------



## connor (Jan 16, 2012)

i found this an entertaining read but not quite in the right way as OP intended i think.

anyway congrats on the big hitting, and a h/c isnt just for comps its also used to get access to the more exclusive courses out there


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

connor said:



			anyway congrats on the big hitting, and a h/c isnt just for comps its also used to get access to the more exclusive courses out there
		
Click to expand...

but you dont need a hc to drive the ball 325 yards


----------



## connor (Jan 16, 2012)

if i could hit a ball 325 i would have a h/c just so other people could admire my bomb everytime. Out of interest how far was you hitting your dunlop?


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.  I do this on a regular basis as well.  Its not me doing the work though, its the club.   I have always been a big hitter its just that I can be a little bit irratic at times.   The G20 seems to elimate the irratic side to my game.  If only all golf clubs where like this.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a wizards sleeve where you pull numbers out?


----------



## rosecott (Jan 16, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.  I do this on a regular basis as well.
		
Click to expand...

Well, Timgolfy, I think you may need to put the doubters to the sword by turning up to one of the many forum meets. I will support the award of your last known handicap to allow you to play.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've never read so much crap in my time on here, 110-115 mph swing speed with Reg shaft bollocks, and 323 yards, that ball speed is 165 - 172 mph same as a European Tour Pro and  an X stiff shaft, that Regular shaft would be like a Spaghetti shaft.

Am still laughing at this.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Andy said:



			Do you have a wizards sleeve where you pull numbers out?
		
Click to expand...

just checking... yup... as i thought... ive just pissed myself. thanks andy

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			just checking... yup... as i thought... ive just pissed myself. thanks andy

:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Pleasure OS


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 16, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			I am actually hitting it further these days.  Last drive was, according to skycaddie, 323 yards.
		
Click to expand...

I think you need to go into the settings menu on your Skycaddie and change the distance settings from Feet to Yards.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Naybrains said:



			I think you need to go into the settings menu on your Skycaddie and change the distance settings from Feet to Yards.
		
Click to expand...

ok so the tele is on, everything in the room is quiet... i read this and let out a barrel of laughs and everyone looks at me like im crazy.... :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

thats the second pair of pants tonight...


----------



## DCB (Jan 16, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			I bet if you were hitting 325 yards you wouldn't worry about scores either

Click to expand...

Aye, but he can also thin a wedge 340yds and yip a putt 25yds so length isn't everything as we all know


----------



## steve_wood (Jan 17, 2012)

Belive it or not I personally don't care either way.    

DCB, I am up in Edinburgh during the week so I am quite local to you and seeing as you seem to be joining in this mocking how about you put your money where your mouth is and bet Â£20 against me not hitting my driver 300+ on a regular basis.   Fair enough?  Accept on here and I will PM you my mobile number and we can arrange to meet at Braidhills or something.


----------



## Naybrains (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Belive it or not I personally don't care either way.    

DCB, I am up in Edinburgh during the week so I am quite local to you and seeing as you seem to be joining in this mocking how about you put your money where your mouth is and bet Â£20 against me not hitting my driver 300+ on a regular basis.   Fair enough?  Accept on here and I will PM you my mobile number and we can arrange to meet at Braidhills or something.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, Go on big man. I'll come and referee with my foot rule


----------



## One Planer (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to say I've read this with a smile on my face 

All I'll add to this is thread is this:

J.B Holmes
Bubba Watson
Dustin Johnson
Robert Garrigus
Gary Woodland
Steven Bowditch
Scott Piercy
Johanatten Vegas
Kyle Stanley
Will Strickler
Scott Stallings
Tag Ridings
Martin Laird
Jsaon Day
Josh Teater
Nick Watney
Harrison Frazar
Jim Herman
Angel Cabrera
Keegan Bradley
Troy Matteson

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :whoo: Welcome to a very exclusive group of players who averaged over 300 yards in the 2011 season.

You're also longer than:

Phil Mickleson
Adam Scott
Rickie Fowler
Ryan Palmer
Sergio Garcia
Robert Karlsson
Bo Van Pelt
Chucky 3 stakes
Boo Weekley
Aaron Badderly
Luke Donald
Stever Stricker
Lee Westwood

Again, congratulations. I look forward to seeing you on tour next year :thup:


----------



## DCB (Jan 17, 2012)

steve_wood said:



			Belive it or not I personally don't care either way.    

DCB, I am up in Edinburgh during the week so I am quite local to you and seeing as you seem to be joining in this mocking how about you put your money where your mouth is and bet Â£20 against me not hitting my driver 300+ on a regular basis.   Fair enough?  Accept on here and I will PM you my mobile number and we can arrange to meet at Braidhills or something.
		
Click to expand...

Neither Braidhills or Kings Acre would be able to cope with 300+ drives on a regular basis I'm afraid. So I'll pass on your offer.


----------



## Driven2Distraction (Jan 17, 2012)

DCB said:



			Neither Braidhills or Kings Acre would be able to cope with 300+ drives on a regular basis I'm afraid. So I'll pass on your offer.
		
Click to expand...

true, fella, true.....

i guess that the fences are set 260ish.......... pop a few over the fence, bob's your aunties live-in-lover

i'm at braid hills most lunchtimes - must say, I'm tempted............ *strokes beard thoughtfully*
NOT


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			I've never read so much crap in my time on here, 110-115 mph swing speed with Reg shaft bollocks, and 323 yards, that ball speed is 165 - 172 mph same as a European Tour Pro and  an X stiff shaft, that Regular shaft would be like a Spaghetti shaft.

Am still laughing at this.
		
Click to expand...

Sitting on the fence as per usual Steve. Lol!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sitting on the fence as per usual Steve. Lol!
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're holding off buying a new driver till you've seen the result of this challenge eh?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Sitting on the fence as per usual Steve. Lol!
		
Click to expand...

You know me only to well mate, another knob with delusions of hitting monster drives,what a fud.lol


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			You know me only to well mate, another knob with delusions of hitting monster drives,what a fud.lol
		
Click to expand...


Just choked on my cuppa! Loving it. Recommend me a driver Steve!


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 17, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Just choked on my cuppa! Loving it. Recommend me a driver Steve!
		
Click to expand...

What about the Callaway Razr Hawk with a RIP shaft,or the Dunlop our big hitting friend was using some serious distance there,lol


----------



## bigslice (Jan 17, 2012)

im in the process of being fitted for a driver, titleist 910 d2 and a ping g20!!! sorry make that im getting the titleist.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 17, 2012)

bigslice said:



			im in the process of being fitted for a driver, titleist 910 d2 and a ping g20!!! sorry make that im getting the titleist.
		
Click to expand...

The 910 D2 is a fantastic Driver. Make sure you have the right shaft for you in it though.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 17, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			What about the *Callaway Razr Hawk with a RIP shaf*t,or the Dunlop our big hitting friend was using some serious distance there,lol
		
Click to expand...

thats what i expected him to buy but who knows we could see craw with a stock g20 reg tearing the place up in a few weeks


----------



## thecraw (Jan 17, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			thats what i expected him to buy but who knows we could see craw with a stock g20 reg tearing the place up in a few weeks
		
Click to expand...

G20 is on the radar however it'll need to be a WRX shaft option from Ping.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			G20 is on the radar however it'll need to be a WRX shaft option from Ping.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my ignorance but what is a "WRX" shaft?

Just curious.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 18, 2012)

Ping's after-market shaft, grip and custom grind options.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 18, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Ping's after-market shaft, grip and custom grind options.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, every days a school day


----------



## evahakool (Jan 18, 2012)

DCB said:



			Neither Braidhills or Kings Acre would be able to cope with 300+ drives on a regular basis I'm afraid. So I'll pass on your offer.
		
Click to expand...

Strange reply what does that mean?

Its all to easy to sit behind a computer and mock somebody,yet the guy has said he was willing to play you if you didn't belive him and you declined.

What does that say about you?

There are some on the forum to quick to jump on the bandwagon and slag people off,   I think it was Wull who was another who joined the forum recently and was more or less called a lair when he said about his driving distances.


----------

